# Test n tune at PWB Raceway in Lowell 12-23



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone free tomorrow for some test n tune 11-whenever?? I'm sure it will turn into several races as usual. Post up if your interested.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Eric and I will make it:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Afx or hot rod/Indy ?


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

We have been running Indy. Good time to try out the hot rods too


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Call or pm with address and phone number. 

Verb


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Will try. Looks good.

Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tune*

ill be there see u then


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*yep*

I will be there til my patience reaches its end. :dude: Tiny said he will make it too.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

need a address, not a physic.:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just ride with Darrell. He can sniff the burning of brushes anywhere!!

17522 brookwood dr.
Lowell IN 46356.

Rt. 2 to Burr (McDonald's) head north 4 blocks to 177th and go west 4 blocks to Brookwood dr., go north 2.5 blocks and im on the left. 219-775-1669 if anyone gets lost, call me.

Man door on north side of garage to enter


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well looks like everyone is coming over, I guess I will have to try and make it also. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for coming out for test n tune guys. I would have been bored out of my mind today. Got some good practice and 4 races!!!! Pat just left and got some serious practice/ tuning in. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

had a good day ty mike again need 2 do it again soon .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for having us over, I needed a fix.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrel came early and I stayed late. Finely broke into the 6's with my fat tire cars. Give me more time with the skinny tire cars now. Lol. Thanks Mike. Also we set up my laptop to run his track and my new power supply worked great. Every body have Merry Christmas and see you at Als. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

any test n tunes this week end .


----------

